
The Littlest Boy: the U.S. Army's backpack nuke - smacktoward
https://foreignpolicy.com/2014/01/30/the-littlest-boy/
======
Meepp
the device is basicly a core absent the usual delivery system. nuclear isomer
munitions were not ready yet so the original plan appears to be boot powered
delivery of a fissile core and initiator charge. most spec operators of that
calibre had apx5years life span from the time of first deployment so the
exposure was considered a non issue. that being said, this approach could be
used by the enemy.

